# ISO tips on smoking salmon



## cmoore (Aug 8, 2007)

I have alot of red salmon caught this year and frozen, and would like to get tips on how to smoke it.  Any suggestions on good brines or wood types?


----------



## Crash (Aug 8, 2007)

cmoore said:
			
		

> I have alot of red salmon caught this year and frozen, and would like to get tips on how to smoke it.  Any suggestions on good brines or wood types?



Click to enlarge




For one side of Salmon:

1/2 c Kosher salt
1/4 c Sugar
1/4 c Brown sugar
1 1/2 tsp cracked black pepper

Mix ingredients
Place half of mixture in a glass 9x13 dish
Place salmon skin side down on mixture
Cover with rest of mixture
Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerated for *12 hours* .

Next day, rinse salmon thoroughly, pat dry and place on rack to dry at room temperature for one hour.
Smoke at 200* F for about three hours or until temperature in center reads 150* F.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 8, 2007)

Crash is spot on .. I live where I can get green fruit wood and it does make a difference yumy


----------



## Katie H (Aug 8, 2007)

Mmmmm, cmoore.  There's nothing yummier than smoked salmon.

I don't use a big outdoor smoker, but I have a couple of Cameron's stovetop smokers I use to smoke all sorts of things.

One of our favorite recipes is "smoked salmon Caesar salad."  Just TOO good.

When I smoke salmon in my stovetop smoker, I use applewood or alder.  Turns out delicious every time.

Hope you enjoy your salmon.


----------

